# help id this wood



## retired prof (Jan 10, 2022)

Does anyone e know what this wood is?

Three pictures attached: the face of a 1 x 6 inch board two feet long; the edge of a similar smaller chunk; and an end grain shot about 1/2 inch wide amnd 2 inches tall This is a fairly dense wood weighing about 4 lbs per board foot. It has a blond to reddish color. The board this was cut from had several knot holes. 

Thanks for your help.
Keith

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 10, 2022)

That looks like Cherry to me.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## djg (Jan 10, 2022)

Cherry?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jan 10, 2022)

I agree Cherry, not sure what type

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2022)

the flatsawn piece looks like cherry, does it have a nice kinda sweet smell when you cut it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 10, 2022)

Poplar? Butternut? Cherry? Something else?

Be nice to have an end grain pic that is actually shows some anatomical characteristics. Here's yours and mine to show you what I mean. You have to really clean up the end grain to get a good pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## retired prof (Jan 10, 2022)

phinds said:


> Poplar? Butternut? Cherry? Something else?
> 
> Be nice to have an end grain pic that is actually shows some anatomical characteristics. Here's yours and mine to show you what I mean. You have to really clean up the end grain to get a good pic.
> View attachment 220641


Sorry about the poor quality. Here is another scan about 0.5 in on a side and 1200 dpi resolution. That may be the best I can do.


----------



## trc65 (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi Keith, I'm going to jump in here to save Paul from having to repeat himself. When says "really clean up the end grain" what I assume he is talking about is to sand the end grain to a very high grit (I think he sands to 1200x) so he can clearly see the anatomy. Not everybody has sandpaper to 1200, but if you could sand up through the grits you have you will get a much better view of the end grain. Resolution and focus are important in taking a picture, but sanding is even more important.

Here is a link to a page on Paul's site where he discussed how he preps samples for photos and ID. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_endgrainUPDATE/index.htm

BTW, I agree with others above that your wood is cherry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## retired prof (Jan 10, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Hi Keith, I'm going to jump in here to save Paul from having to repeat himself. When says "really clean up the end grain" what I assume he is talking about is to sand the end grain to a very high grit (I think he sands to 1200x) so he can clearly see the anatomy. Not everybody has sandpaper to 1200, but if you could sand up through the grits you have you will get a much better view of the end grain. Resolution and focus are important in taking a picture, but sanding is even more important.
> 
> Here is a link to a page on Paul's site where he discussed how he preps samples for photos and ID. http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_endgrainUPDATE/index.htm
> 
> BTW, I agree with others above that your wood is cherry.


great. I'll give that a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 10, 2022)

retired prof said:


> great. I'll give that a try.


Also a sharp razor blade will often clean up the end grain nicely without filling the pores with sanding dust.
And the reddish streaks strongly resemble some resin streaks in cherry that I have used in the past couple months...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 10, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Also a sharp razor blade will often clean up the end grain nicely without filling the pores with sanding dust.
> And the reddish streaks strongly resemble some resin streaks in cherry that I have used in the past couple months...


A nicely tuned low angle block plane is also the cats meow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

